# Mickey Mouse - Squatters Rights



## wizehop (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## ent_ink (Aug 23, 2009)

So from now on all Squats need tomato sauce and a shotgun. Seems reasonable.


----------



## genghis braun (Aug 23, 2009)

wow. I really enjoyed that


----------



## RnJ (Sep 27, 2009)

I reminded of how much I want to rip Mickey and the dogs ears off of their heads...so annoying.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Sep 27, 2009)

made me feel like i was 6 years old again!! good shit yo


----------



## Mouse (Sep 27, 2009)

chip and dale = cutest homosquirlsexuals


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 2, 2009)

haha never thought id see squatters rights in a disney cartoon!


----------



## smellyskelly (Oct 22, 2009)

this is awesome!


----------



## Mr. Expendable (Nov 7, 2009)

ketchup for blood... oldest trick in the book hahaha.... but if you think about it most house mice are squatting and look what people do... label them vermin and try to kill them all.... what a world... but great video


----------



## Alaska (Nov 24, 2009)

Made me smile all cheshirey-like


----------



## roadbike (Nov 26, 2009)

Fuck this is brilliant. I kinda hate Mickey Mouse with a passion... I'm glad to see Chip'n'Dale taking back their place.


----------



## landofkings77 (Nov 26, 2009)

lol thats sublimainal in alot of ways nice job walt!


----------

